# Marlin Pic Thread...



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Doesn't matter if you, your wife, kids, buddy or neighbor catch it, or if it's a cut n paste from the other side of the world...if it's a cool pic...post it here to share with all...here's a couple from the master himself Richard Gibson.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Hmmm...*

I guess only one at a time....


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Another...*

One more...hope to add a shlt load of my own by the end of summer...


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Last summer


----------



## ramrunner (Jun 3, 2005)

Offshore of the Dumps PtA....she would've had a gaff had it been the third weekend in July...


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

Really like that pic mako. I like how you can see the other floater and all the traffic on the horizon.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Hammer downs first blue marlin cervesa rigs


----------



## QueMas (Jun 27, 2013)

Big Blue last year


----------



## QueMas (Jun 27, 2013)

First white marlin


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here's a couple on the wire pics. I'm ready to soak a few early season live baits, sure hope to get Will and his camera back on the boat this summer.
View attachment 1183809






View attachment 1183825


----------



## Dismissed (Aug 15, 2005)

Taken from the bridge of the Six Chicks.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Got a couple here.....one Blue, the first on board Shredded Evidence on the East Breaks and a few Blacks from the tournament I host in Panama......


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Go pro....


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

Puerto Vallarta black marlin-


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

tequilla & a big un


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

The release


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

Great pics, all.
Great idea for a thread, Donaken.
Here's one I caught last year.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

2013 @ Hoover in May










small white in 2012









Nice Blue 2012 at Cerveza









May 2012 at boomvang


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*AMEN.....*



scend irie said:


> Great pics, all.
> Great idea for a thread, Donaken.
> Here's one I caught last year.
> 
> ...


X2...excellent pics....have spent a lot of hours searching 2cool archives looking for ALL the post and pics of blue marlin y'all have caught over the years...and the miss'd opp's to say congrats!! 2cool to have a picture board of everyone's marlin/s pics...do have couple more to share, but havin tech difficulties at the moment....thanks for posting!


----------



## Dismissed (Aug 15, 2005)

Great idea for a thread Ken.

Green water fish:


----------



## ramrunner (Jun 3, 2005)

offshore 44 Mag fish from TIFT a while back....


----------



## Nauti Chef (Apr 16, 2010)

*Andaman Sea Black Marlin*

This day was especially HOT and FLAT


----------



## ilike2fish (Dec 5, 2011)

2009 at W. Cerveza


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*lil inversion...*

"Going South" sent me this pic....obviously didnt like what she ate :/


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Around Auger....thanks to the "Bag Lady"....


----------



## Fandango (Aug 1, 2008)

Cocos Island off of Costa Rica. Small black marlin on the Anejo


----------



## Fandango (Aug 1, 2008)

Southern Panama on the "First Strike"


----------



## Fandango (Aug 1, 2008)

Offshore of Dutra on the Mojo (34' Meritt) Caught on 50#. The fish was tailwrapped and eventually died. She sunk down to the bottom and stuck her bill in the mud and we had to had-line her up from 1200'. Gave the meat to the Salvation Army.


----------



## Fandango (Aug 1, 2008)

Striped Marlin in the Galapagos on the "Anejo". We raised 40 marlin that day. Incredible place!


----------



## Capt. Steven (Jul 28, 2011)

I think this was you fishing by us last summer Donaken?

Floaters east of the Auger?


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Shur nuff...*

Right on Capt...that was a memorable trip...went 2/3 and had a 50w spooled by a UFO...took less than a minute....then POW!! Thanks for the pics...and thanks and congrats to everyone for posting!! Great Pics!!!


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

sent to me last summer - From the Toad


----------



## Capt. Steven (Jul 28, 2011)

donaken said:


> Right on Capt...that was a memorable trip...went 2/3 and had a 50w spooled by a UFO...took less than a minute....then POW!! Thanks for the pics...and thanks and congrats to everyone for posting!! Great Pics!!!


Welcome! Next time I see you I will give you shout on the radio. We went O/2 on bills, had an estimated 600 plus come up and slam the teaser between Condor and Noble Driller... my crew was tired from fishing all night wish I had more time to pull baits that day.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Fandango said:


> Striped Marlin in the Galapagos on the "Anejo". We raised 40 marlin that day. Incredible place!


 Great fish pictures, wow it's a long way out to Cocos, what type of boat is the Anejo?


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

******* said:


> sent to me last summer - From the Toad


Dammmittt!! Toad for the Toad! local Toad? Texas water? That's a stud...I know how big that cockpit is.....sheeeez...nice one! Some of the best talent around on that boat! Congrats!


----------



## Fandango (Aug 1, 2008)

Anejo was a 57' Monterey. We had a 130' Christianson mother ship called the Lady Zelda. Cocos was about 300 miles from Los Suenos, and we fished there for a few days going and coming from the Galapagos, which was around 800 NM. The sea mounts out in the middle of nowhere were the best part, we pulled teasers while traveling and caught quite a few blues and stripes. The owners slept on the mothership at night and would come over in the tender to the game boat and fish for the day when traveling. It was a lot of fun! Sure miss those days... This was in 06'


----------



## Nauti Chef (Apr 16, 2010)

*Phuket Blue*

This little guy wasn't very big but he was ****** OFF!!:hairout:


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Cabo


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Getting closer...*

Few more weeks of wind.....then game on!!


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Auger beast....*

Memories....


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Can't wait to get out there, I'm ready for warmer weather and go find a big girl


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

marlin on spinning gear from dead boat...first time i got to do it my way...fighting them from a chair while backing down if for the birds..


----------



## Lumo (Mar 14, 2011)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> marlin on spinning gear from dead boat...first time i got to do it my way...fighting them from a chair while backing down if for the birds..


So "your way" is to fight them for as long as possible on light tackle? I'm sure the survival rate is just fine.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

These pictures were taken in Costa Rica last Wednesday..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

donaken said:


> Memories....


What's the story with this fish?


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Lumo said:


> So "your way" is to fight them for as long as possible on light tackle? I'm sure the survival rate is just fine.


my preferred method is from the 60 pound yak on spinning gear no one ever said anything about light tackle....


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Ken that fish looks a lot like this one caught in Madeira in 2010. Did you catch it?


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Maybe he was in Madeira in 2010!! Lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

jgale said:


> View attachment 1211145
> 
> 
> Ken that fish looks a lot like this one caught in Madeira in 2010. Did you catch it?


Hmmmmmmmm......


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*granny...*

No...its one my grandmother caught at the intersection rigs ....maybe maderia...just a little smaller than the one I released last year at auger.....same profile...just lil smaller...sorry didn't get a pic of mine....only 3 of us on the boat...hands were full...just memories...
Thanks for paying attention!!


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*auger beast.....*

Was reminded...we did get pics on the wire...look in my albums...titled "good one"
Light leader...broke after 2 1/2 hours going in circles trying to get her next to the boat...the pics were as close as she would ever get....was a good one!


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*light leader...*

To answer the pm's regarding the light leader...had a 4 bait marlin spread w 3 teasers out...had some tuna jumping around us...dropd a jethead w 150# leader down the middle a country mile intent on dinner....we were headed down sea in 2' rollers...she came up on the left teaser before fading to the left short...she zig zagd under the bait for 5 min all lit up wo a strike before fading off....a minute later it looked like someone dropd a Volkswagen from the sky 300yds behind us...was crazy...took hour and half to get leader in hand...tried everything to get a clean release...each time I changed scope she would surface at 50 yds w 4' of tail out of the water...would have loved to have a pro onboard that day :/
Memories.....


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice blue on a buddy's boat


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Solid fish from a few years back Chase This and I released (only 2 on boat), that's my size 16 and it's only covering 1/2 the fishes height.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

I didn't take this, but I like it.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

chad said:


> I didn't take this, but I like it.


Memories!


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

fishtruck said:


> Solid fish from a few years back Chase This and I released (only 2 on boat), that's my size 16 and it's only covering 1/2 the fishes height.


Here's another shot of that fish. You two pulled off some magic on that trip.


----------



## 98113 (Nov 15, 2013)

My old man and his best friend and his first white.

A shot the Mega Bite sent us from the outer banks of NC.

And an action shot of our friend Capt' Anthony back in his mating days.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

chad said:


> I didn't take this, but I like it.


That's a cool pic Chad. I love watching those big blues feed.

Here is one of my favorite blue marlin pictures. Its prob not our best pic but one of our best memories. Travis and I caught a few blues on this trip. It was only us 2 on the boat and Travis taking pics while in the fighting chair  . This was out of the old Booby Trap 46' several years back. The second pic was a blue caught on a TLD-15 the same trip. Elephants eat peanuts too lol. Looking forward to some blue marlin action this summer. What a great fish! Brett Holden


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> That's a cool pic Chad. I love watching those big blues feed.
> 
> Here is one of my favorite blue marlin pictures. Its prob not our best pic but one of our best memories. Travis and I caught a few blues on this trip. It was only us 2 on the boat and Travis taking pics while in the fighting chair  . This was out of the old Booby Trap 46' several years back. The second pic was a blue caught on a TLD-15 the same trip. Elephants eat peanuts too lol. Looking forward to some blue marlin action this summer. What a great fish! Brett Holden


Brett, how many times did you have to dump the leader with that marlin on bait tackle? Unbelievable you where able to get that fish to the boat with such light tackle and only two fishermen on the boat! Guess that speaks to the level of fishermen! Stay tight my brother!


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

broadonrod said:


> That's a cool pic Chad. I love watching those big blues feed.
> 
> Here is one of my favorite blue marlin pictures. Its prob not our best pic but one of our best memories. Travis and I caught a few blues on this trip. It was only us 2 on the boat and Travis taking pics while in the fighting chair  . This was out of the old Booby Trap 46' several years back. The second pic was a blue caught on a TLD-15 the same trip. Elephants eat peanuts too lol. Looking forward to some blue marlin action this summer. What a great fish! Brett Holden


That was probably one of my favorite blue marlin to date! We had a blast catching those fish with just two of us on the boat!! It's funny after 100's of billfish, how some just stick out, not necessarily the biggest or most in a day, just cool catches...


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Some shots of a hot Blue in Bermuda


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Sweeet...*

Great pics guys!! Spinning gear from a kayak....now that's a certain level of fisherman....no doubt a great memory!! :doowapsta


----------



## Fandango (Aug 1, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of some white marlin and a small blue from down in Puerto Adventuras.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Leader....*



StarlinMarlin said:


> Brett, how many times did you have to dump the leader with that marlin on bait tackle? Unbelievable you where able to get that fish to the boat with such light tackle and only two fishermen on the boat! Guess that speaks to the level of fishermen! Stay tight my brother!


Fortunately, it looks like he had a decent leader on his islander/meat combo:an5:...amazing how much easier they are to handle after the color change:biggrin:...very cool pic!...thanks for sharing.
Awesome pics Fandango! Thanks for posting!


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Found this yesterday while going through boxes (just moved.) Just another dead marlin pic but the back story is classic. In 1990 the boat I was running broke its mooring in Kailua bay and ended up on the rocks. During the three month dry-dock this really tall dude was always poking around. He ended up buying the boat while in dry-dock and kept me and my deckhand on. After three months the day came to get back on the water and fish for the first time with my new boss. I tied lines as we drove out of the harbor. Once I got them all set I went into my tower and this beast was right behind the long corner. She inhaled the lure and after a fairly quick fight my boss had his first marlin on his new boat with his new captain...elapsed time ...2 hrs dock to dock! Only in Kona!


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*bm....*

Few more from last year....hope to see some fresh faces soon...


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Can only load one at a time...


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Hmm...


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Two years ago trolling for kings 40 miles out of surfside. It was about 10 foot long. Caught on a POS snapper reel that stripped the gears but got it in after 1:45 minute fight. Took pics and watched it swim away.


----------



## Captain Shane Jarvis (Jan 15, 2012)

*A few Marlin pics from Panama!!!*

Here's a few I got from our lodge here in the Gulf of ChiriquÃ­, Panama. Most are from either Hannibal Bank or Isla Montuosa....

*Capt. Shane Jarvis*

*Propiedad de Paradise Lodge*
*Isla Paridas, Panama*

*www.FishPanamaToday.com*

* [email protected]

*
*Panama Cellular Phone 011-507-6675-7191*

Visit our other pages.....

Fishing Reports http://panamasportfishinglodge.blogspot.com/ 
Facebook www.Facebook.com/panamafishing 
YouTube Channel www.YouTube.com/fishpanama
Trip Advisor Page http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g612410-d1574533-Reviews-Propiedad_de_Paradise-Chiriqui_Province.html


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Wife and I in Cabo last may






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Makin bait...*

Hard to beat a Mac for a pitch bait....


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*More bait.....*

Nothin wrong with her Mac either.... :fish:


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Bait masters....*

Be nice to have one or two of these onboard for a long weekend offshore


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

I always loved spanish mackeral


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

I'd put any on those macs on my hook


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

Cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

I like natural baits but sometimes artificials are perfect for some situations.


----------



## Git R Wet (Feb 3, 2012)

I have to agree keeping a nice set of artificials in your spread can really help with presentation and ultimately up your game.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Few more lives...*

Do agree on the plastics....couple macs and a nice one on the wire...


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Great form...


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

And no...this is not on my boat :biggrin:


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=166817

heres one I got in lahaina maui

tim


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Most excellent!!*



coastal said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=166817
> 
> heres one I got in lahaina maui
> 
> tim


Tim...excellent report!! Big Congrats!!! Sorry I missed this previously...pretty work....looking forward to that day in Texas....v cool


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Dang, I thought he was going to post picks of Amy, lol.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

poco jim said:


> Dang, I thought he was going to post picks of Amy, lol.


Is this her?? Kinda expected a marlin tat....


----------

